# How do I get cat pee odor out of car seat



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

> Goofy 11 year old neutered male kat of mine that we took to the vet two weeks ago for surgery, went back and got the stitches and drain things out of his ear today. Ride to the vet was uneventful as he was fairly quiet. Got him taken care of, he's got a semi cauliflower ear but not too bad. On the way home he decided to really turn on the squalling. As an experiment we decided to let him out of the cage so he could see where we were at. ( My husband's idea, BIG mistake. )
> So he came out of the cage, worked his way up to the front and up on my lap, then ............ he emptied his bladder all over my leg and the seat and the console and down besides the console.
> 
> OMG we about puked!!!! The stink was nearly as bad as a skunk.
> ...


So does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get the odor out. We have tried a commercial odor remover, but it does not seem to have worked as well as it was supposed to. 
We used Simple Green on the console but there is still some smell there too.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I use Petastic solution, and it does work, but it can take a while for the odor to disappear completely. You have to re-saturate the area 2 or 3 times over the course of a week or so. You can get it here: http://petastic.com/ . 

Their laundry detergent is great too, anytime I have peed-on towels it takes the odor out like magic.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if there's any way to use baking soda, don't think it would be easy but it would absorb the oder. It will probably be hard to remove it all if it got into some switches!! GOOD LUCK!:huh:


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Natures miracle. pet section of TSC or pet store. Works wonders without a perfume. it neutralizes odors.

First I'd soak it good with a spray bottle of warm water natures miracle and laundry detergent, 
vacuum the wet up with a shop vac. Dry then douse with straight natures miracle.
if you can still smell after that try the natures miracle again and if that still dont work
frebreeze the heck out of it.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I second Nature's Miracle

I've also had good success with getting urine odors out of my little son's mattress by lightly spraying the mattress with water and sprinkling a mixture of borax and baking soda on, then spritzing again lightly with vinegar, letting it dry, the vacuuming it up.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Equal amounts of peroxide and vinegar with a squirt of Dawn. 

If it's to be used on fabric, test for color fading.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Mouthwash. Seriously. Scrub it with mouthwash, then rinse with warm water.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. We will look at what we can do tomorrow as it is my only day off.


----------

